# Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin​*Manchmal gibt es Dinge, bei denen ich dann auch sagen muss, manchen gehörts echt nicht anders...

In Brandenburg gibts ja im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Bundesländern nun wirklich ein absolut niederschwelliges Angebot, um mit Angeln regulär anzufangen:
Das prüfungsfreie Angeln auf Friedfische..

Wenn dann, wie hier von der Märkischen Allgemeinen berichtet:
http://www.maz-online.de/Home/Polizei/Gerangel-am-Tornowsee-bei-Neuruppin
eine ganze Gruppe von Leuten (Angler will selbst ich sowas gar nicht nennen) angetroffen wird ohne gültige Papiere, ist das für mich nicht mehr nachvollziehbar.

Dass die dann sowohl alkoholisiert waren, ein Feuer brennen hatten wie den kontrollierenden Forstmitarbeiter körperlich angingen, das sprengt dann einfach alles, auch wenn das nun  mit Angeln, Anglern oder Fischereirecht nicht direkt was zu tun hat..

Die Kripo ermittelt nun wegen Nötigung und Körperverletzung..

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Gerade weil ich immer dafür plädiere, nicht mehr Ver- und Gebote beim Angeln zu haben, als unbedingt notwendig, verurteile ich persönlich ein solches Verhalten schärftens..

Wer in einem Bundesland, das einen wirklich niederschwelligen Einstieg ins Angeln anbietet, ohne Papiere unterwegs ist, gehört dann auch richtig scharf bestraft (daran wirds am Ende wider hapern).

Feuer im Freien anzünden und gegen Kontrolleure körperlich hat ja nun nix mit Fischereirecht oder Anglern oder Angeln zu tun, umso wichtiger aber auch, dass ein solcher Fall dann entsprechend bestraft wird.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Darket (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin*

Korrekt. V.a. weil ich in Brandenburg schon des öfteren von verschiedenen Seiten (Fischereiaufseher, Ordnungsamt, einmal hat auch der Förster gefragt, ob ich alle Papiere hab) kontrolliert wurde und diese Kontrollen immer nett und höflich waren. Das muss echt nicht sein, wenn man günstig (die meisten Karten sind auch echt nicht teuer) und mit wenig Aufwand angeln darf.


----------



## Vanner (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni
> 
> *Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin​*
> Wer in einem Bundesland, das einen wirklich niederschwelligen Einstieg ins Angeln anbietet, ohne Papiere unterwegs ist, gehört dann auch richtig scharf bestraft (daran wirds am Ende wider hapern).
> ...




Wieder mal ne böse Sache, die für diese Bande wohl teuer werden wird. Das Neuruppiner Gericht ist da nicht fein, wenn es zur Anklage kommt. Und das wird es wohl sicherlich. 
Ich hab für so ein Verhalten absolut kein Verständnis. 
Papiere hatten die ja wohl, laut Artikel, waren halt nur abgelaufen. Die hätten sie ja auch im Vorfeld verlängern können, echte Blindpesen.


----------



## capri2 (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin*

Wird jetzt der Kontrolleur wegen Körperverletzung angeklagt?
Weil er dem 51 jährigen scheinbar am Bein touchiert hat?


----------



## Onkelfester (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin*

Das mit dem Feuer ist in Brandenburg erlaubt, solange es nicht mehr als 1 x 1 x 1 m und natürlich nicht im Wald ist.


----------



## vermesser (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin*

An dem See ist es nicht ganz einfach Karten zu kriegen, nicht weil es keine gibt, sondern kaum Ausgabestellen...das mal vorab.

Dazu kommt ein generell recht niedriger Kontrolldruck...was dazu führt, dass sich einige hier an den Seen wie die Säue aufführen!! Das ist nicht neu. Diesmal wurde es halt nur mal offiziell festgestellt und die Leute erwischt.

Allerdings- die Forst hockt dort direkt am See...so dämlich, ausgerechnet DA schwarz zu angeln, muss man auch erst einmal sein...

Ich ahne ja, aus welcher Ecke in der Mitte Brandenburgs die Bande kommt...da ist nämlich ein Campingplatz am See und da gibts sehr häufig so Heiopeis aus gewissen Ecken, die da Scheibe spielen und denen meistens nichts passiert...


----------



## zokker (18. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin*

Das werden bestimmt auch solche Experten sein, wo die Angelstelle nachher aussieht wie Sau. Schön das man solche Leute mal hoch genommen hat. Alkohol hat beim Angeln nichts zu suchen.


----------



## vermesser (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin*

In dem Fall stellt sich das wohl anders da...da hat mal wieder einer Blockwart gespielt, weil die Alte ihn nicht ran ließ  , würde ich mal vermuten...

http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Ostprignitz-Ruppin/Schwere-Vorwuerfe-gegen-Revierfoerster


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin*

Da stell ich mich einmal gleich auf die Seite .........
Und dann sowas.............

Man verliert echt die Lust, noch irgendwas Positives zu schreiben über Kontrolleure............


----------



## Angler9999 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin*

Da scheinen beide Parteien nicht gerade die feinsten zu sein.
Wenn du gerade die Kontrolleure ansprichst...

Neulich hat mir ein Kontrolleur gesagt, das er überall mit seinen Auto reinfahren darf. Im Landschaftsschutzgebiet darf er genau so mit dem Auto am Wasser übernachten wie anderswo auch. Er ist Aufseher und darf das! (Weil er Aufseher ist, brauch er keine Sondergenehmigung)

Na klasse dachte ich.... demnächst wird dort der Zugang komplett gesperrt.. o.ä.


Wo soll das hinführen.

PS: Ich habe das schriftlich.


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin*

Pn ist raus.


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin*

Sagt mir einen Lebensbereich, wo man nicht Gefahr läuft, auf einen dummen Menschen zu treffen!


----------



## ronram (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin*



Andal schrieb:


> Sagt mir einen Lebensbereich, wo man nicht Gefahr läuft, auf einen dummen Menschen zu treffen!


Im Selbstgespräch?


----------



## phirania (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin*

Selbst da kann mans nicht ausschließen....#d:q

Im Selbstgespräch?


----------



## inselkandidat (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin*

Wenn der zweite Bericht stimmt...wie kam dann der erste zustande?

irgendeine Partei hat kräftig geschwindelt...


----------



## Vanner (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin*

Das frage ich mich auch. Mal sehen was nun wirklich raus kommt, vielleicht erfährt man es ja irgendwann.


----------



## Andal (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin*

Auf alle Fälle werden das sehr kurzweilige Gerichtsverhandlungen werden! #6


----------



## Franky (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin*

Na, da bin ich aber auch mal echt gespannt - ob der Herr Vogel mit seinem Artikel mit dem "MAZonline"-Redakteur gsprochen hat?! Oder mögen sich die beiden auch nicht?? Viel Raum für Spekulatiusse!


----------



## Franky (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Bei Kontrollen: Gerangel am Tornowsee bei Neuruppin*

Ah jetzt ja... Ich weiss, wie Artikel 1 zustande gekommen ist...
https://polizei.brandenburg.de/pressemeldung/foerster-in-not/261903
Die haben 1:1 die Meldung der Polizei übernommen.


----------

